# Can anyone reccomend a Computer Case?



## Intoxicateduchi (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm looking for a chassi that will fit all of the following

motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 MA770 (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard - Aria Technology

processor - AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.20GHz Quad Core 95w (Socket AM3) Processor - Retail - Aria Technology

graphics card - Amazon.com: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 PCIE Graphics Card HD577AZNFC: Electronics

Could some one reccomend a chassi that will fit all of this hardware? It would be highly appriciated. The cheaper the better. Anything that works is fine. 

-Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

How cheap are we talking about here? Anyway, this is a pretty decent case for a decent price: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN3 CM690 II Basic Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I've used this one for several builds lately and it has worked out well:

Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Intoxicateduchi (Apr 8, 2011)

any from a UK site? I just trust them more than over-sea sites :X


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Found the Antec case here: Antec 300 Three Hundred Case Black (0761345-08300-3) - dabs.com


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Intoxicateduchi :wave:

I only use this company now, for mail-order items :grin: - *Novatech*. I've never been disappointed with their service, even for returns/repair :wink:


----------

